# I can't SCAN without ink? (EPSON SX535WD)



## OGTiago

So one of my Cyan ink cartridges is not being recognised and keeps telling me to replace ink cartridge not allowing me to do anything with the printer... can't even scan! Scanning uses no ink! Why? 

I tried replacing with black ink and it doesn't work that way. 

I tried leaving it empty and it doesn't work.

I changed one of the pre-set settings in the printer settings to greyscale and it still doesn't allow me to scan. :facepalm:

Any help? Thank you!


----------



## Rich-M

Epson printers are famous for that....and I believe they make black by using black and by mixing colors as well so there is not much you can do about that.


----------



## joeten

There are 2 ways to scan with the printer. Open Epson scan on the pc or use the control panel on the printer - select scan and choose your pc. Can you see the PC on the printer?
Other than that I cannot offer any suggestion.


----------



## Rich-M

Great idea Joe it may work the other way.


----------



## OGTiago

joeten said:


> There are 2 ways to scan with the printer. Open Epson scan on the pc or use the control panel on the printer - select scan and choose your pc. Can you see the PC on the printer?
> Other than that I cannot offer any suggestion.


 I couldn't get scan working through the control panel.

Yes, my PC and scanner are on the same network. I don't know what "Epson scan" is however I did open Epson event manager which seemed to be a scanner program. 

I managed to get it working.
- Open epson event manager. 
- Click "make job settings"
- "Test settings", starts a test scan which can be used indefinitely :dance:

Made a quick picture in case anyone ever has the same problem.
http://abload.de/img/scanning-epson-sx535ws2dfz.png
http://i.imgur.com/XsY63bV.png


----------



## joeten

Thanks for posting back with your work around.


----------



## Rich-M

If you look on your Programs menu, you should see a folder called "Epson Scan" and when you click it open you will see "Epson Scan" again and that opens the scanning software the driver installed.


----------



## OGTiago

Rich-M said:


> If you look on your Programs menu, you should see a folder called "Epson Scan" and when you click it open you will see "Epson Scan" again and that opens the scanning software the driver installed.


You're right, I do have that.


----------



## Rich-M

I have an old Epson scanner and the buttons on the scanner never worked right so this is how I use it.


----------



## svdobre

I made this account just to be able to thank you for saving my day.
So thank you!


----------

